# ABMAHNUNGEN



## WERNER 02 (28. Jan. 2007)

Hi Leute

Demletzt kam irgendwo eine Sendung die auch das Thema ABMAHNUNG behandelte.

Es lief darauf hinaus das Abmahnungen nur noch zu festgesetzten " Tarifen" rechtlich ablaufen dürfe.  Von 50€ war hier die Rede.

Sorry, ich kam zu spät hinzu. Sender sowie der genaue Inhalt fehlt mir also.

Frage: Hat Jemand diese Sendung gesehen und kann sich dazu mal äußern ?
Im www ist noch nichts zu finden
Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thorsten (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Hi Werner,

ich meine das war auf RTL-Extra das Magazin (mit der Schrowange).

Habe natürlich auch nur den Rest gesehen, soll aber für Forenbetreiber demnächst recht gut aussehen.

Keine überteuerten Gebühren oder Abmahnungen mehr, (1500 Euro und mehr), einen Betrag von 50 Euro soll es demnächst geben-nicht mehr.

In dem Beitrag ging es aber hauptsächlich um einen  E-Bay Verkäufer, der  ein T-Shirt mit original Foto eingestellt hat - Strafe 1500 Euro.  :crazy:

Die Regierung will ein Gesetz dazu verabschieden.......


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Hi Thorsten

Hat sich erledigt!! Habs gefunden. 

http://www.golem.de/0701/50145.html

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas_H (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Ich habe den Bericht leider auch nicht gesehen.
(Außerdem darf ich ja nicht, da ich ja ohnehin keine G*** bezahle :nase: )

Ich sehe betreffend der Abmahnungen das Problem bei Folgendem:

1. Die Anwälte, die sich darauf spezialliesiert haben und außer einem Jurastudium nur noch einen PC, sonst nichts in der Tasche haben. (*Jäger*)

2. Dann kommt natürlich irgenwann ein User in z.B. dieses schöne Forum, denkt sich nichts dabei und nimmt zum Beispiel Garfield- oder MickiMaus als Avatar.

Das sind Markenrechte! 
(Hier eben z.B. WaltDisney)

...
Der kleine Forenbetreiber kann es gar nicht rechtzeitig sehen, haftet aber voll für die Ahnungslosigkeit; Tolpatschigkeit u.a. eines Dritten.

Seltenst kommen diese Abmahnungen von den Markenrechtsinhabern selber, sondern "vollmachtslos" von den o.g. "Jägern".


Fazit:

*"Keine!"-* 
Bilder, Kopien oder sogar wortgenaue Zitate, die dem Markenrecht- oder dem Persönlichkeitsrecht eines Dritten unterliegen, dürfen- ohne "ausdrückliches, schriftliches Einverständnis" des Inhabers- in irgend einer Form und Weise in der Öffentlichkeit weiterbenutzt werden!

Unsere Admins hier;- können gar nicht entsprechend aufpassen, da es eben eine Hobbyseite und sie bestimmt noch andere Sachen zu tun haben  

Nicht umsonst wurden hunderte von Foren geschlossen.
Der Betreiber haftet mit seiner Existenz;- Das alles für einen dummen Witz, wie zum Beispiel der Garfield.

Ände


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Moin Thomas,

mit Deinem Fazit bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden.
Bilder/Videos, die einem nicht selbst gehören und für die man keine Erlaubnis zum einstellen hat, darf man hier als *Link* (nicht aber mit dem Imagebefehl, da dies Traffic-klau wäre) einstellen. Damit bleibt das Bild Eigentum des Rechteinhabers und er muß nicht für erhöhten Traffic, der durch jeden Aufruf der Seite mit dem Image seines Bildes entstehen würde, bezahlen.
Will man auf ganze Seiten hinweisen, dann setzt man ebenfalls einen Link.
Bei einigen wenigen Sätzen darf man schon mal kopieren (es sei denn, es ist ausdrücklich verboten). Diese Sätze fügt man dann deutlich sichtbar als sogenanntes Zitat ein und fügt darunter für alle ersichtlich die Quellenangabe ein. So sieht ordnungsgemäßes Zitieren aus; muss ich übrigens bei der Diplomarbeit auch so machen.

Kannst Du denn die "hunderte von Foren" benennen, die deshalb schon dicht gemacht wurden?


----------



## Joachim (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Hallo auch,

also dicht, "nur" deswegen -  aber viel Ärger schon. Siehe www.ig-foren.de bzw. der Fall Heise-Forum oder der Fall Supernaturforum ...

Wird Zeit, das mal nicht nur irgendwie Recht, sondern klar verständlich gesprochen wird.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Was neues "altes" zum Thema:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,480159,00.html

Da steht noch nix von wegen 50 Euro.... :?


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Aktuelles zur Forenabmahnung:

IGForen: http://www.supernature-forum.de/vbb...agen-zurueck-update-04-05-a-3.html#post644027

Lesenswert!


----------



## Dr.J (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Da bleibt mir echt die Spucke weg. 

Das kommt davon, wenn Leute über Internetangelegenheiten entscheiden müssen ohne den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben, was konkret im Web 2.0 vorsichgeht.


----------



## Joachim (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Also - dann hat ab jetze jeder Mod die Pflicht, im ersten Beitrag eines jeden Themas sich explizit zu distanzieren ...  

Oder doch nur der Admin? 


Wie explizit muss das denn sein? Könnte man das nicht auch in der Signatur machen?


----------



## Dr.J (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABMAHNUNGEN*

Also so wie ich das gelesen habe, müssen wir jetzt uns immer auf den jeweiligen Beitrag bezogen, von diesem distanzieren. Ne allg. Distanzierung über Signatur ist ja ausgeschlossen, sonst würde es ja reichen es in die Boardregeln reinzuschreiben.


----------

